# Question on the engine compartment...



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

This is the view on the right inner fender , cylinder head on the right side.
In the middle you can see through to the floor - is there normally some kind of cover that protects the engine compartment from the wheel dirt?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes
thin rubber rectangle splash aprons


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Available from Ames



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=P162A&order_number_e=NTIxOTIyOQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

052 is always spot on! And guess what without them they effect how cool your engine runs! Leaving them off disrupts the designed airflow in the engine compartment. Makes it run a tad hotter. Put them on, not real expensive.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's what they look like on a '65 and man they were a bitch dealing with the little staples.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your input! I put them on my shopping list.....


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

DT-Fan said:


> This is the view on the right inner fender , cylinder head on the right side.
> In the middle you can see through to the floor - is there normally some kind of cover that protects the engine compartment from the wheel dirt?
> View attachment 142937


I just bought a pair from Ames $12.00 for 2 I was going to get a old tire tube and make my own or get rubber off Amazon and make a couple. Originally theyre installed with staples they sell those too at Ames I tried putting the on you have to drill them in so I screwed mine in with fender washers, lazy.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

DT-Fan said:


> This is the view on the right inner fender , cylinder head on the right side.
> In the middle you can see through to the floor - is there normally some kind of cover that protects the engine compartment from the wheel dirt?
> View attachment 142937


P161A at Ames


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

To install new rubber, remove the original staples and clamp the new rubber to the fender. Using a drill bit the same size as the fender hole, drill through the fender hole and rubber. Straighten the legs of the original staples and insert. Slightly bend the staple inward towards each leg. Then tap each staple leg flat against the fender with a small ball peen hammer and a wood block as a backing. The rubber can be mounted inside or outside the fender well, both ways are correct. 

I have found the replacement staples are larger in diameter than the originals and are harder to bend. 

Photo from my 68 engine side, rubber mounted to the outside as original











Original


----------

